# Microondas ou micro-ondas?



## Alecm

Segundo as regras do novo acordo ortográfico seria micro-ondas?

Mas, ao que parece, essa nova grafia não pegou, só vejo as pessoas escrevendo microondas e também costumo escrever assim.


----------



## jazyk

Sim. Quando a última vogal do prefixo ou pseudoprefixo é idêntica à vogal com que começa o elemento a que se une, usa-se o hífen: micro-ondas, contra-ataque, arqui-inimigo, etc.


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

Até hoje, escrevo microondas (até pra formação de etiqueta eletrónica no Twitter ou Instagram).
Entanto, se cair como questão de concurso, deve-se considerar a grafia oficial com hífen.

Mas ha uso consolidado SEM hífen.


----------



## guihenning

As lojas (eletrônicas ou não) têm escrito corretamente micro-ondas desde 2009. Os manuais e similares também costumam ser redigidos com a nova grafia.


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

guihenning said:


> As lojas (eletrônicas ou não) têm escrito corretamente micro-ondas desde 2009. Os manuais e similares também costumam ser redigidos com a nova grafia.



Sim, mas se v. anunciar no Twitter ou Instagram, só se formará uma etiqueta eletrónica sem hífen.

Assim:
https://twitter.com/hashtag/microondas
https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/microondas

Não assim:
https://twitter.com/hashtag/micro-ondas
https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/micro-ondas


----------



## machadinho

Fernando de Carvalho said:


> Até hoje, escrevo microondas (até pra formação de etiqueta eletrónica no Twitter ou Instagram).
> Entanto, se cair como questão de concurso, deve-se considerar a grafia oficial com hífen.


E se cair no concurso a gente deve escrever eletrónica ou eletrônica?


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

machadinho said:


> E se cair no concurso a gente deve escrever eletrónica ou eletrônica?



Tu, sendo brasileiro, sabes que em PT-Brasileiro é com "^". Em PT-Europeu, "´".
Ademais, tua pergunta é paralela nesta tópico.


----------



## machadinho

Fernando de Carvalho said:


> Tu, sendo brasileiro, sabes que em PT-Brasileiro é com "^". Em PT-Europeu, "´".


É verdade. E ainda que portuguesa fosse sabê-lo-ia. Mas o que eu queria saber mesmo é se num concurso a gente deve escrever eletrónica ou eletrônica?


----------



## Vanda

Ué, machadinho, se seu concurso for no Brasil, a forma brasileira.


----------



## machadinho

Mas e se for um falante da variante europeia, como o Fernando, fazendo o concurso no Brasil?


----------



## Vanda

Vai ter que se adaptar para a variante brasileira no concurso.


----------



## Loovisa

As provas em concurso são corrigidas de maneira impessoal, e o corretor não tem acesso à identificação do candidato. Se alguém escrever "eletrónica" o corretor assumirá que se trata de um erro, pois ele não tem como saber que o candidato é de Portugal. Além disso as provas devem ser feitas e corrigidas considerando o idioma do nosso país, a não ser que o edital espefique em contrário.


----------



## machadinho

Acho errado. Ninguém deveria se sentir obrigado a tentar escrever num dialeto da língua materna que não é o seu.


----------



## jazyk

Se contarem eletrónica como erro, não estão respeitando o texto do Acordo Ortográfico, que é lei, e que não estipula que este ou aquele acento tem de ser usado neste ou naquele país. 




Levam acento agudo ou acento circunflexo as palavras proparoxítonas, reais ou aparentes, cujas vogais tónicas/tônicas grafadas _e_ ou _o_ estão em final de sílaba e são seguidas das consoantes nasais grafadas _m_ ou _n_, conforme o seu timbre é, respetivamente, aberto ou fechado nas pronúncias cultas da língua: _académico/acadêmico, anatómico/anatômico, cénico/cênico, cómodo/cômodo, fenómeno/ fenômeno, género/gênero, topónimo/topônimo; Amazónia/Amazônia, António/Antônio, blasfémia/blasfêmia, fémea/fêmea, gémeo/gêmeo, génio/gênio, ténue/tênue_.

Acordo Ortográfico - Portal da Língua Portuguesa


[TD valign="top"]
3
[/TD]


----------



## Vanda

Só que o edital é claro em dizer que é acordo vigente. Para a banca brasileira será o uso brasileiro. Não me lembro, vou até olhar, parece que se refere explicitamente ao brasileiro.


----------



## jazyk

O acordo vigente é esse que postei acima.


----------



## Vanda

Não quis contradizer o jazyk, só estou me lembrando que, quando fazia concursos, no edital, vinha escrito que era a variante brasileira.


----------



## guihenning

Ia mencionar acima a força de lei do Acordo, mas parece que só valeria caso alguém escrevesse "sinónimo", por exemplo, fosse dado como erro e a pessoa recorresse por ter perdido pontos. Seria uma contestação válida. O que parece ser entrave é que o que geralmente se usa para validar ou não a existência ou grafia de vocábulos na língua é o VOLP e a edição da ABL não contempla "sinónimo", só "sinônimo". Não estou querendo com isto dizer que o VOLP tenha ou deva ter mais valor que o AO, mas é geralmente o instrumento que se usa para querelas ortográficas e lexicais.

P.S O AO estima que se publique um VOCLP, que é o vocabulário comum, presumidamente válido em toda a lusofonia, mas não sei dizer se já saiu ou não. Se ainda não, como presumo que não tenha saído, os vocabulários separados quer da ABL, quer da ACL, podem dar margens para interpretações distintas.


----------



## jazyk

Vanda said:


> Não quis contradizer o jazyk, só estou me lembrando que, quando fazia concursos, no edital, vinha escrito que era a variante brasileira.


Suponho que quando você fazia concursos o Acordo ainda não estivesse vigente.


----------

